# Need fuse box wiring diagram please....



## indymaxima (Jan 21, 2011)

Hello all, I am trying to find fuse box (inside car) fo 84 300zx 2+2 model Non-Turbo, 5 Speed. Thanks alot


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Fuse block is at the driver's kickpanel and there is a fusible link box at the passenger side of the engine compartment.


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

Factory service manuals are available for download at xenonz31.com.


----------

